# Hot/Spicy Pickle Recipe?



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

So, a friend sent me a jar of "Wickles" and now I'm obsessed. They are a bread & butter type pickle that has a chili pepper added. Does anybody have a recipe for a similar type pickle? They don't sell Wickles locally so if I want more, which I do!, I'm gonna have to make them! 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is Karen's recipe for a good sweet and hot pickle. I do mine similar, but I buy whole dills so I can cut them a little thicker, just put a layer of pickles, a layer of sugar and sprinkle some pepper flakes, then another layer....when filled to top of jar, add a few drops of hot sauce. These get sooooooo crisp....I love them on sandwiches and in egg salad...

SWEET HOT PICKLES 

1 gal. sliced hamburger dills, drain all liquids & discard
5 lb. bag of sugar (use all except for about 2 inches in bottom of bag)
1 sm. bottle of Tabasco (use all but 1 inch)
4 fresh garlic pods, cut up fine

After mixing all ingredients in large bowl, put back in jar with lid on tight. Turn jar upside down frequently until sugar is dissolved. Usually takes 24 hours. Put in clean pint jars with tight lids. Ready to eat in 2 days. Will keep up to 3 or 4 months without sealing.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> This is Karen's recipe for a good sweet and hot pickle. I do mine similar, but I buy whole dills so I can cut them a little thicker, just put a layer of pickles, a layer of sugar and sprinkle some pepper flakes, then another layer....when filled to top of jar, add a few drops of hot sauce. These get sooooooo crisp....I love them on sandwiches and in egg salad...
> 
> SWEET HOT PICKLES
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe  Do you happen to know how much is in a small bottle of tabasco sauce?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I only use a few drops.......they are little bottles around here, maybe 3 ounces or so. The red chili pepper flakes will make it hot enough if you don't have the Tobasco sauce.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Granny...are you keeping these pickles in the frig??


----------

